# Audio / Video >  Pastiprinātāja un akustiku izvēle dzīvoklim

## edmundz

Labdien! Vēlējos lūgt zinošu un pieredzējušu cilvēku komentārus un ieteikumus attiecībā uz pastiprinātāja un akustiku iegādi. Tā kā nekas no tā, ko es esmu noskatījis, nekvalificējas kā hifi, paklausīties kādā salona laikam neizdosies un nāksies pirkt nedzirdot.
Pašreizējā lietojamā sistēma ir Technics HD301 mikrosisēma (kkāds poļu saits, kur bija sakarīgs foto – zemāk).
http://archiwumallegro.pl/technics_schd ... 48210.html
Diemžēl dēļ ļoti nabadzīgiem basiem pie neliela skaļuma, pieslēdzu Logitech Z-3 sistēmu ar tām pašām Tehniksa tumbelēm satelītu vietā. Protams, ka vidi un augshas ir nabadzīgi un izplūduši
http://www.digitaltrends.com/pc-speaker ... -1-review/
Kautkā visu laiku īpaši nepievērsu uzmanību, bet esmu sadomajis, ka būtu labi kkādu sakarīgāku sistēmu iegādāt lai varētu drusku kvalitatīvāk mūziku paklausīties. Uzstādījumi ir sekojoši – ~20m2 vai bišku lielāka istaba dzīvoklī. Klausāmā mūzika – visplašākā – hauss, ambient, džeziņš, roks, popsa etc. Avoti tāpat – mp3 un neta radio no pc, tv stereo mūzikas kanali, radio, cd, gribētos pamēģināt vinilu. 

Attiecībā uz pastiprinātāju, budžets varētu būt ~200 lvl, sākumā skatījos jūzotos, pret kuriem nav īpašu iebildumu, bet beigās nonācu līdz jauniem. Klāsts, patiesībā ir ļoti mazs : 3 modeļu Pionieri – A-109 (Nav pults),  A-209R, A-307R
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/62/9 ... specs.html
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/42/9 ... specs.html
Denon PMA-510AE (nelāgas atsauksmes)
http://www.denon-bg.com/downloads/downl ... 0510AE.pdf
NAD c-315BEE modelis. Nad’am netā atsauksmes un testi bija ļoti slavējoši un es tā kā bezmaz izšķīros, bet dzīvē tas plastmasas gabals izskatās vnk atbaidoši :: 
Tad netīšām uzdūros tādam izstrādājumam, kā stereo resīveris, konkrēti Yamaha RX-397
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-vi ... mode=model
Papildu pluss, manuprāt, kas nav nevienam citam, ir regulējams Loudness. Nav īsti skaidrs, ko dzīvē (ne teorijā) nozīmē Damping factor, jo pārsvarā specenēs to neuzrāda...

Par akustikām. Tā kā negribētos pārāk terorizēt kaimiņus, domāju, ka derēs kkādas plaukta akustikas, kas, pēc manas saprašanas dos arī lielāku dinamiku pie maza skaļuma (?) un sulīgus basus, kas neies cauri sienām tik ļoti, kā no lielām akustikām. Pārsvarā piedāvājumā ir divjoslu, 3 joslu praktiski nav – vai tam ir būtiska atšķirība? Ko no dotā klāsta varētu ieteikt? Gribētos tērēt šim pasākumam ~100 lvl
http://www.24.lv/?action=prod&aid=0&id=697&offset=0
Sliecos uz Yamaha NS-333 (kas gan itkā ir priekš home cinema), JBL Northridge E10, Pioneer CS-3070. Nav iebildumu arī pret RRR vai Magnat bet negribētos iegrābties kkādā skaidenes izstrādājumā.

Vēlētos zināt, ko pieredzējuši cilvēki saka par šo iekārtu - Yamaha RX-397, skaņas un izstrādājuma kvalitāti vai dzīvoklim nebūs par jaudīgu etc,  kā arī ieteikumus un kādas akustikas varētu būt vispiemērotākās, ka arī jebkurus citus komentārus vai ieteikumus.

Sorī par garo izklāstu un PALDIES jau iepriekš.  ::

----------


## kaspich

par ampu - man ir pio 209, klasisks ab klases amps. nekaadu problemu

yamaha.. hvz. ceru, ka nav d klases suuds.
lieliities ar damping=150.. nu, tas ir skumji..

skandu izveele = fail. ja nevari atveeleet tilpumu/izmeeru, briinumu nebuus..

----------


## osscar

vismaz mana pieredze rāda, ka mazā telpā zemo galu pagrūti dabūt no plauktiniecēm, tas gan atkarīgs no novietoja, apmēbelējuma, tā ka noteikti atlicini naudu statīviem, vai plauktiem (te gan jāskatās FI nav aizmugurē - tad tuvu sienai nepieliksi). kā pārliku uz lielāku, plašāku telpu - bass parādījās.Nu nez, es DF faktoram tik lielu nozīmi nepiešķiru - ci sapratu norma esot no 40 - un uz augšu. Vismaz es atšķirību nesadzirdēju starp 60 un 400 +-. Tas gan arī no tumbām atkarīgs.

----------


## edmundz

> vismaz mana pieredze rāda, ka mazā telpā zemo galu pagrūti dabūt no plauktiniecēm, tas gan atkarīgs no novietoja, apmēbelējuma, tā ka noteikti atlicini naudu statīviem, vai plauktiem (te gan jāskatās FI nav aizmugurē - tad tuvu sienai nepieliksi). kā pārliku uz lielāku, plašāku telpu - bass parādījās.Nu nez, es DF faktoram tik lielu nozīmi nepiešķiru - ci sapratu norma esot no 40 - un uz augšu. Vismaz es atšķirību nesadzirdēju starp 60 un 400 +-. Tas gan arī no tumbām atkarīgs.


 Paldies!
Nu jā, skaņa ļoti kardināli var atšķirties no telpas konfigurācijas un apmēbelējuma. Plānoju likt uz plaukta ~1,5m augsta, vienīgais, ka aizmugure būs aizsegta, līdz ar to laikam jāskatās ar fāzinvertoru priekša... cik, aptuveni tālu no sienas varētu novietot ar aizmugures fāzinvertoriem? Attiecība uz zemo galu jau minēju, ka negribas kaimiņus terorizēt, līdz ar to arī apzinati nelielas akustikas meklēju. Pēc manas sapratnes no neliela izmera varētu normalu midbasu dabūt, kas īpaši neiet cauri sienām... ja tauta atzītu to Yamahu par labu esam, gribētos saprast, kas būtu piemērotākais ko pielikt galā...

----------


## osscar

domāju, ka šajā cenu kategorijā viss būs skaidene. Bet nevajag no tā sabīties. Jāpaklausās, kas ir kas. Var lietotas plauktinieces ar pameklēt. Var paklausīties, kā skan kaut kur. Vismaz cilvēks sakarīgi uzrakstījis tēmu nevis kā parasti jaunuļi.

----------


## tornislv

Es lāga nesaprotu, kas jums pret skaidenēm? MDFu gribas? Masīvkoks tak skandām netiek izmantots ui cik sen. Ir jau visādi pīrāgi redzēti no saplākšņa, MDF un citiem jokainiem materiāliem, bet lielākā daļa ražotāju korpusus taisa no kompozītajiem materiāliem. Tie tak akustiski ir piemērotāki par masīvkoku, jo nevada skaņu tik labi. Vēl, protams, var izmantot dzelzbetonu  ::  rezultāts ir labs, tikai kļūdīties ražošanas procesā nedrīkst  ::

----------


## edmundz

> domāju, ka šajā cenu kategorijā viss būs skaidene. Bet nevajag no tā sabīties. Jāpaklausās, kas ir kas. Var lietotas plauktinieces ar pameklēt. Var paklausīties, kā skan kaut kur. Vismaz cilvēks sakarīgi uzrakstījis tēmu nevis kā parasti jaunuļi.


 Pa lielam Radiotehnikas ir zinamas no S30B laikiem. Ir zināms kā viņiem tagad ar kvalitāti un vai vinjas nebūs bišku par vāju priekš 50W RMS?

----------


## edmundz

> Es lāga nesaprotu, kas jums pret skaidenēm? MDFu gribas? Masīvkoks tak skandām netiek izmantots ui cik sen. Ir jau visādi pīrāgi redzēti no saplākšņa, MDF un citiem jokainiem materiāliem, bet lielākā daļa ražotāju korpusus taisa no kompozītajiem materiāliem. Tie tak akustiski ir piemērotāki par masīvkoku, jo nevada skaņu tik labi. Vēl, protams, var izmantot dzelzbetonu  rezultāts ir labs, tikai kļūdīties ražošanas procesā nedrīkst


 Mož es kļūdos, bet vai tad daudzmaz kvalitatīvus izstrādājumus netaisa no finiera?  ::   kautkā man bija tāda pārliecība, bet, cik saprotu kļūdaina?

----------


## ddff

Skaidene ir pats labums. Mehaaniski nekam nederiiga, bet akustiski burviiga- gruuti iedomaaties veel neviendabiigaaku materiaalu.

ddff

----------


## osscar

pietiks, droši. Jaunās ir ar augstāku jūtību ( 91db > ?) Man ir abu tipu - jaunās un vecās (kaut kādas eksporta ar zelta pīkstuli, masīvkoka kasti un ar jocīgu zemo galu skaļruni bez nosaukuma un zemāku jūtību - ap 86 +- ja nemaldos).  Ja kas, varu kaut kad nodemonstrēt kā skan ar 50W ampu vai resīveri. Jaunajām augšas labākas, nav tas specifiskais pīkstuļa skanējums. pie reizes varēsi ar grīdiniecēm salīdzināt, sakarīgiem forumiešiem ar alu esmu gatavs izpalīdzēt   ::

----------


## edmundz

> pietiks, droši. Jaunās ir ar augstāku jūtību ( 91db > ?) Man ir abu tipu - jaunās un vecās (kaut kādas eksporta ar zelta pīkstuli, masīvkoka kasti un ar jocīgu zemo galu skaļruni bez nosaukuma un zemāku jūtību - ap 86 +- ja nemaldos).  Ja kas, varu kaut kad nodemonstrēt kā skan ar 50W ampu vai resīveri. Jaunajām augšas labākas, nav tas specifiskais pīkstuļa skanējums. pie reizes varēsi ar grīdiniecēm salīdzināt, sakarīgiem forumiešiem ar alu esmu gatavs izpalīdzēt


 Paklausīties būtu perfectum!  ::

----------


## osscar

uzsitīšu PM, domāju ka šajā vai kādā no nākamajām 4 svētku dienām varam ko saštukot.

----------


## tornislv

Zinu, ka daudzi rauks degunu, bet manas  ausis ir manas ausis. Nupat pabeidzu stutēt kopā savu jauno veco stereo sistēmu.
Signāla avoti:
Technics SL-2000 Direct Drive Shure MG75
SONY TC-K808ES
SONY CDP-X222ES
KENWOOD KT-5020L

Signāla maitātājs: SONY TA-E2000ESD
pie tā SONY TA-F500ES + TANNOY Mercury M2
un bez signāla maitātāja SONY TA-F606ES + B&W 603 DM

no 500tā SONY un Tannoy esmu gatavs šķirties; Interesanti, ka pa dienu skaļi klausoties (skaļi, tas ir uz 2w  ::  starpība ir tikai mazliet basā, bet vakarā, uz 0.05w protams 606+BW ir ievērojami labāk.
Ja autors ir gatavs tērēt ap 200Ls jaunam pastiprinātājam, tad es jau nu ebay paķemmētu, pa 300 EUR tur var i 1xx un pat labākus Luxmaņus atrast, i Denonus i visādus citādus brīnumus. Bet tas tikai mans HO.

----------


## osscar

domāju torņa tannoji nav peļami. tos var ņemt - vismaz biedrs savējais un zinošs. un kādu pastūzi no jamā ar vari dabūt.

----------


## edmundz

> Zinu, ka daudzi rauks degunu, bet manas  ausis ir manas ausis. Nupat pabeidzu stutēt kopā savu jauno veco stereo sistēmu.
> Signāla avoti:
> Technics SL-2000 Direct Drive Shure MG75
> SONY TC-K808ES
> SONY CDP-X222ES
> KENWOOD KT-5020L
> 
> Signāla maitātājs: SONY TA-E2000ESD
> pie tā SONY TA-F500ES + TANNOY Mercury M2
> ...


 Paldies par piedāvājumu! Par Tannoy' iem padomāšu! 500ES izskatās labi...tīņa gados krievu laikos Sony katalogs bija nosiekalots ::  diemžēl tīri subjektīvi (bez pamatojuma) nav mana marka un par jaudīgu (manuprāt)  :: 
Par HaiEndu - varētu meklēt, bet ņemot vērā, ka nav man tā dzirde tik nežēlīgi muzikāla un ka tiks klausīts arī mp3, neredzu jēgu...

----------


## osscar

Man bērnībā bija tēva , no Vefa nestais , JVC  katalogs ar sudraba verķiem   ::  to laikam tur  izmantoja idejām  ::  . Es neesmu tāds brendu vergs, jebkuram brendam  ir labi izstrādājumu un ne tik labi. Nad dizains man arī riebjas ar tiem apaļajiem lodziņiem  ::

----------


## edmundz

> Man bērnībā bija tēva , no Vefa nestais , JVC  katalogs ar sudraba verķiem   to laikam tur  izmantoja idejām  . Es neesmu tāds brendu vergs, jebkuram brendam  ir labi izstrādājumu un ne tik labi. Nad dizains man arī riebjas ar tiem apaļajiem lodziņiem


 Dizains jau pa lielam gaumes lieta, bet kapēc kautkas jātaisa no klaji nekvalitatīvas plastmasas, ja par 1$ dārgāk var uzlikt pieklājīgu alumīnija paneli... tas tā drusku skumji.  Sorī, ja es apvainoju kādu īpašnieku, taču likās, ka U7111 ir no kvalitatīvākas plastmasas...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Attiecībā uz pastiprinātāju, budžets varētu būt ~200 lvl, sākumā skatījos jūzotos, pret kuriem nav īpašu iebildumu...
> Pārsvarā piedāvājumā ir divjoslu, 3 joslu praktiski nav – vai tam ir būtiska atšķirība? Ko no dotā klāsta varētu ieteikt? Gribētos tērēt šim pasākumam ~100 lvl


 Samaini vietām prioritātes - lielāko naudiņu tērē skaļruņiem, jo tas ir ieguldījums nākotnē. Skaļruņus tik bieži nemaina. Ja atradīsi ko labāku, no iepriekšējiem tiksi vaļā tikai ar lieliem zaudējumiem. Nebaidies no lietotiem pastiprinātājiem - ļauži no tiem atbrīvojas ne tāpēc, ka vienmēr kāds defekts; daudzi ir aplaidušies ar "daudzkanālu vājprātu", sapirkuši 5-6-7 un figviņzin cik kanālu resīverus. Klasiskie stereo rīki kļuvuši lieki. Skaties vēl, lai phono preamps būtu labs, lai nav kāds uz viena opampa realizēts štrunts. Sarunā iespēju paklausīties un, noteikti, 24 stundu palaišanas garantiju (ja šajā laikā kas nepatīkams atklājas - bezierunu _money back, deal off_). Arī divjoslu "grāmatplaukta" skaļruņi var tīri pieklājīgi skanēt. Skaties uz tiem, kam fāzinvertora ports priekšā. Labi neatceros, bet šķiet JMLab/Focal budžeta sērijā *Chorus* bija viens modelis ar 7" wūferi. Tev kas tāds varētu derēt; paskaties "Unisonā".

----------


## edmundz

> Attiecībā uz pastiprinātāju, budžets varētu būt ~200 lvl, sākumā skatījos jūzotos, pret kuriem nav īpašu iebildumu...
> Pārsvarā piedāvājumā ir divjoslu, 3 joslu praktiski nav – vai tam ir būtiska atšķirība? Ko no dotā klāsta varētu ieteikt? Gribētos tērēt šim pasākumam ~100 lvl
> 
> 
>  Samaini vietām prioritātes - lielāko naudiņu tērē skaļruņiem, jo tas ir ieguldījums nākotnē. Skaļruņus tik bieži nemaina. Ja atradīsi ko labāku, no iepriekšējiem tiksi vaļā tikai ar lieliem zaudējumiem. Nebaidies no lietotiem pastiprinātājiem - ļauži no tiem atbrīvojas ne tāpēc, ka vienmēr kāds defekts; daudzi ir aplaidušies ar "daudzkanālu vājprātu", sapirkuši 5-6-7 un figviņzin cik kanālu resīverus. Klasiskie stereo rīki kļuvuši lieki. Skaties vēl, lai phono preamps būtu labs, lai nav kāds uz viena opampa realizēts štrunts. Sarunā iespēju paklausīties un, noteikti, 24 stundu palaišanas garantiju (ja šajā laikā kas nepatīkams atklājas - bezierunu _money back, deal off_). Arī divjoslu "grāmatplaukta" skaļruņi var tīri pieklājīgi skanēt. Skaties uz tiem, kam fāzinvertora ports priekšā. Labi neatceros, bet šķiet JMLab/Focal budžeta sērijā *Chorus* bija viens modelis ar 7" wūferi. Tev kas tāds varētu derēt; paskaties "Unisonā".


 Pieļauju, ka domāts bija Chorus 807 V. ~990$, biš padārgi, negribētos itkā. bet par ieteikumu Paldies, papētīšu! Par tiem zaudējumiem, nu tur nav variantu, jebko jūzotu var pārdot tikai pa lēto mūslaikos ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Pieļauju, ka domāts bija Chorus 807 V. ~990$, biš padārgi, negribētos itkā


 Tak nē, pirms dažiem gadiem vienam paziņam palīdzēju iegādāties, šķiet cena bija zem 300 lašiem. Viņš tās lieto kopā ar Denon ampu vēl šodien. Rīt piezvanīšu un precizēšu. Es gan mestu aci uz B&W, bet tie gan dārgāki. Protams, intereses dēļ uz "Audiostars" pēc _makaroniem_ var aiziet   ::  . Visus produktus, kas tagad tirgū, es nevaru izpētīt, lai ko īpaši rekomendētu, bet vienam gan pievērs uzmanību - lai wūferim piekare būtu no īstas gumijas. Visi presētie poliuretāni (fuckin' plastic!) pēc laika rada neatgriezeniskas problēmas.

----------


## edmundz

> Pieļauju, ka domāts bija Chorus 807 V. ~990$, biš padārgi, negribētos itkā
> 
> 
>  Tak nē, pirms dažiem gadiem vienam paziņam palīdzēju iegādāties, šķiet cena bija zem 300 lašiem. Viņš tās lieto kopā ar Denon ampu vēl šodien. Rīt piezvanīšu un precizēšu. Es gan mestu aci uz B&W, bet tie gan dārgāki. Protams, intereses dēļ uz "Audiostars" pēc _makaroniem_ var aiziet   . Visus produktus, kas tagad tirgū, es nevaru izpētīt, lai ko īpaši rekomendētu, bet vienam gan pievērs uzmanību - lai wūferim piekare būtu no īstas gumijas. Visi presētie poliuretāni (fuckin' plastic!) pēc laika rada neatgriezeniskas problēmas.


 Tie tad būs 705 V vai 706 V, attiecīgi ar 5" vai 6,5" wooferi. Tas tā ::  Unison a ir, aiziešu paklausīties ::

----------


## jankus

Piekrītu tam, ko iepriekš bija teicis lapsa- normāli par akustiskajām sistēmām būtu maksāt vismaz tik pat cik par pastiprinātāju. Ja pastiprinātāju pērc par 200 latiem, tad arī tumbām iztērēt vismaz tik pat. Savādāk sanāks pa daudz labs pastiprinātājs priekš tām tumbām vai arī otrādi- tumbas pa daudz sliktas priekš tā pastiprinātāja.
1.5m augstumā novietot tumbas ir par augstu.
Ja ir interese, laikam tuvākajā laikā nāksies kaut kur sludināt pāŗdošanā savas Phonar Compact 2. Savulaik pirku Unisonā par Ls189. Fāzinventors gan tām ir aizmugurē. Tā kā pie pašas sienas labāk nelikt.. Domāju, ka varētu prasīt ap 60 latiem.

----------


## janisp

Ja jau negribi tracināt kaimiņus,tad ar plauktenēm arī var iztikt.
No šā KODA komplekta:
http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=367 

pāris ir dabūjams:

----------


## arnis

lai wūferim piekare būtu no īstas gumijas

Sveicam lapsu kuuminju ar profesionaalaako komentu, ko man elfaa naacies lasiit peedeejaa laikaa  ::  

Peec laika tas ir cik? 10,20,30 gadi ? pa to laiku cilveeks savu sisteemu jau buus nomainiijis *vairaakkaart*

----------


## jankus

> Peec laika tas ir cik? 10,20,30 gadi ? pa to laiku cilveeks savu sisteemu jau buus nomainiijis *vairaakkaart*


 Hmz, man atkal lielākā daļa akustisko sistēmu, kas ir manā īpašumā, ir vecākas par mani pašu.. Pašam ir ap 30.

----------


## tornislv

Nu, vecajām Peerless'enēm gumija, tas ir, tas presētais porolons, paguva sabrukt vēl ilgi *pirms* tam, kad biju morāli nobriedis tās mainīt. Tā ka Arnim šoreiz nebūs taisnība.

Protams, ir jau tagadējās jaunās paaudzes pārstāvji, kas domā, ka kvalitatīva audio tehnika ir no plastmasas, ar lielu subwooferi, jāslēdz pie datora un jāmaina 2x gadā  ::

----------


## edmundz

> Nu, vecajām Peerless'enēm gumija, tas ir, tas presētais porolons, paguva sabrukt vēl ilgi *pirms* tam, kad biju morāli nobriedis tās mainīt. Tā ka Arnim šoreiz nebūs taisnība.
> 
> Protams, ir jau tagadējās jaunās paaudzes pārstāvji, kas domā, ka kvalitatīva audio tehnika ir no plastmasas, ar lielu subwooferi, jāslēdz pie datora un jāmaina 2x gadā


 
Bija man savulaik auto aizmugures plauktā tādi samērā labi Pioneer'i ar 20cm wooferi. es gan viņus nopirku jau labi palietotus, tad vēl palietoju kaadus gadus 3, bet tad gan membrānas mala atplīsa (saira). Uz auto aizmugures plaukta gan arī vide ir stipri agresīva - karstums, aukstums, tieša saule... Nez, kautkur tādas problēmas remontē? itkā jau tehniski nekā sarežģīta tur nav (teorētiski)...

----------


## kaspich

izklausaa, ka edmundz ir iists auto skanjas lietprateejs!  ::   ::

----------


## edmundz

> izklausaa, ka edmundz ir iists auto skanjas lietprateejs!


 Kapēc?

----------


## kaspich

> izklausaa, ka edmundz ir iists auto skanjas lietprateejs!  
> 
> 
>  Kapēc?


 
nez, nu.. aizmugureejais plaukts.. vooferi.. piekare..
vai fronts arii ir? jeb elipses aizmuguree?  ::

----------


## edmundz

> izklausaa, ka edmundz ir iists auto skanjas lietprateejs!  
> 
> 
>  Kapēc?
> 
> 
>  
> nez, nu.. aizmugureejais plaukts.. vooferi.. piekare..
> vai fronts arii ir? jeb elipses aizmuguree?


 
Nez, baigi nesaprotu, kas tur tāds jocīgs... Plaukts bija domāts ne piekare bet palodze. Nu jā, koaksiālie skaļruņi, nav obligāti elipsēm jābūt, var būt arī cita forma, ne? Jā, "fronts" arī bija, Philips GT sērijas, nu un? patiesībā jau runa gāja par skaļruņu materiāliem. Pipec kā ne no kā var izdzemdēt kkādu "joku" .

----------


## kaspich

> Nez, baigi nesaprotu, kas tur tāds jocīgs... Plaukts bija domāts ne piekare bet palodze. Nu jā, koaksiālie skaļruņi, nav obligāti elipsēm jābūt, var būt arī cita forma, ne? Jā, "fronts" arī bija, Philips GT sērijas, nu un? patiesībā jau runa gāja par skaļruņu materiāliem. Pipec kā ne no kā var izdzemdēt kkādu "joku" .


 nee, teema bija par akustikas izveeli dziivoklim  :: 
ko taa sacepies? pastaasti, kas/kaa bija sainstaleets. interesanti.  ::

----------


## osscar

A es jau 3 mēn. atpakaļ kaut kur iestādīju savu kruto blaupunkta paneli(nezinu, labi noglabāju-tik nezinu kur) un vadāju sabu riņķī balastam, ziema tak nāk   ::

----------


## edmundz

> Nez, baigi nesaprotu, kas tur tāds jocīgs... Plaukts bija domāts ne piekare bet palodze. Nu jā, koaksiālie skaļruņi, nav obligāti elipsēm jābūt, var būt arī cita forma, ne? Jā, "fronts" arī bija, Philips GT sērijas, nu un? patiesībā jau runa gāja par skaļruņu materiāliem. Pipec kā ne no kā var izdzemdēt kkādu "joku" .
> 
> 
>  nee, teema bija par akustikas izveeli dziivoklim 
> ko taa sacepies? pastaasti, kas/kaa bija sainstaleets. interesanti.


 
Nu jā, bija ieteikums izvēlēties skaļruņus ar gumijas piekari, nevis poliuretāna, par ko domas dalījās, attiecībā par ko ir pieredze, ka skarbos apstākļos ar laiku tas poliuretāns (vai kas nu tur ir par ne-gumijas materiālu) ar laiku tiešām sadalās. Dzīvoklī, vienmērīgā t gan jau ka materiālu nozīme nav tik aktuāla...

Nekas daudz jau sainstalēts nebija, jo naudas tak nebija pirms tiem padsmit gadiem. Pioneer CD galva ar mosfet 4x45 (tā stāvēja uz paneļa uzzīmēts :: ), Philips GT komponentes (ar krosoveri) priekšā, Pioneer 3 joslu 20cm koaksiāļi (bez krosovera) aizmugurē. Pēctam pievienojās Magnat 2 kanālu pastiprinātājs, ko īstenībā varu ieteikt dēļ ļoti plašajām regulēšanas iespējām (3 joslu tembri + 3 joslu filtrs)), kam pēc laika tiltā tika pieslēgts pašbūvēts 50cm Pioneer woofers... Kkā tā...

----------


## kaspich

vo, domaaju, ka daudzus interesees pashbuuveets 50cm voofers! info studijaa! kaadi parametri?

oi, pag..
kaa var buut pashbuuveets Pioneer?  ::

----------


## osscar

drīzāk 30cm savā kastē  ::

----------


## kaspich

> drīzāk 30cm savā kastē


 no texta, ka pirms padsmit gadiem lici auto alja skaanju, secinam, ka cilveekam ir vismaz 30+.
ja vinsjh tik nozheelojami dirsh [savaadaak to nosaukt nevar] shaadaa vecumaa, tad.. epis iet maajaas..  ::

----------


## edmundz

> vo, domaaju, ka daudzus interesees pashbuuveets 50cm voofers! info studijaa! kaadi parametri?
> 
> oi, pag..
> kaa var buut pashbuuveets Pioneer?


 afigetj, cik tas ir fun ::  jā, 30Cm (nevis 50; laikam 500w viņš skaitījās, tapēs tas cipars galvā bija) pašskrūvētā kastē. Wooferi pērkot nāk līdzi manuālis, cik lielam kastes tilpumam jābūt, plus vēl šabloni, tā ka nav jābūt nekādam guru lai to uzveidotu.

----------


## kaspich

> vo, domaaju, ka daudzus interesees pashbuuveets 50cm voofers! info studijaa! kaadi parametri?
> 
> oi, pag..
> kaa var buut pashbuuveets Pioneer? 
> 
> 
>  afigetj, cik tas ir fun jā, 30Cm (nevis 50; laikam 500w viņš skaitījās, tapēs tas cipars galvā bija) pašskrūvētā kastē. Wooferi pērkot nāk līdzi manuālis, cik lielam kastes tilpumam jābūt, plus vēl šabloni, tā ka nav jābūt nekādam guru lai to uzveidotu.


 izklausaas profesionaali  ::

----------


## edmundz

> drīzāk 30cm savā kastē 
> 
> 
>  no texta, ka pirms padsmit gadiem lici auto alja skaanju, secinam, ka cilveekam ir vismaz 30+.
> ja vinsjh tik nozheelojami dirsh [savaadaak to nosaukt nevar] shaadaa vecumaa, tad.. epis iet maajaas..


 nu ir 30+, ko tas maina? es gan nesaprotu kur ir "nožēlojama diršana" bet nu lai paliek, neredzu, ka man būtu kkas jāpierāda kādam ::

----------


## Zigis

edmundz, nesatraucies pārāk.
Tāds tas tas kaspich ir, viņa galvenā īpašība izriet no nika pirmās zilbes - kasīties.
 Īstenībā gudrs un ļoti zinošs džeks, bet nu mazvērības kmplekss... tādu grūti otru atrast. Tad nu lai kompensētu, kasās virsū visiem pēc kārtas, ar jēgu, bez jēgas. Laikam kāda bērnības trauma, nezinu, pie Freida jāpakonsultējas, vai.

----------


## kaspich

> edmundz, nesatraucies pārāk.
> Tāds tas tas kaspich ir, viņa galvenā īpašība izriet no nika pirmās zilbes - kasīties.
>  Īstenībā gudrs un ļoti zinošs džeks, bet nu mazvērības kmplekss... tādu grūti otru atrast. Tad nu lai kompensētu, kasās virsū visiem pēc kārtas, ar jēgu, bez jēgas. Laikam kāda bērnības trauma, nezinu, pie Freida jāpakonsultējas, vai.


 nu jau, nu jau! kaada jeega vairs no Freida, ja tik profesionaali noraksturoji?  :: 
ok, lai buutu skaidrs:
1. iesaku netu un citas mazsvariigas lietas uztvert nenopietnaak;
2. ja kaut ko dara, nerunaajot par profesionaalo karjeru, dariit ar izpratni un liimenii.

a to nets [kaa jau nets] ir paarveerties par pokemonu [lielaakoties] gudriibu apkopojumu,  kas pashi savus 'varonjdarbus' uztver tik nopietni, kaa pumpas 2.dienaa peec jaukas nakts.

vot, Zigi, paskaties/palasi - vienam vajag 2kW apmu, otrs uzbuuveejis 50cm Pioneer vooferu. es [godiigi teishu] no smiekliem pa zemi vaartos.  ::

----------


## edmundz

> edmundz, nesatraucies pārāk.
> Tāds tas tas kaspich ir, viņa galvenā īpašība izriet no nika pirmās zilbes - kasīties.
>  Īstenībā gudrs un ļoti zinošs džeks, bet nu mazvērības kmplekss... tādu grūti otru atrast. Tad nu lai kompensētu, kasās virsū visiem pēc kārtas, ar jēgu, bez jēgas. Laikam kāda bērnības trauma, nezinu, pie Freida jāpakonsultējas, vai.
> 
> 
>  nu jau, nu jau! kaada jeega vairs no Freida, ja tik profesionaali noraksturoji? 
> ok, lai buutu skaidrs:
> 1. iesaku netu un citas mazsvariigas lietas uztvert nenopietnaak;
> 2. ja kaut ko dara, nerunaajot par profesionaalo karjeru, dariit ar izpratni un liimenii.
> ...


 Toč priduroks. Teicu jau ka pārrakstījos. Turpini vien degunu urbināt, un pie vārdiem piečakarēties. lai veicas.

----------


## arnis

nee nu man jau liekas, ja zin ko runaa un pats taisiijis, tad taa nevar paarrakstiities. man nezkaapeec visiem driveriem , ko pat pirms 12 gadiem skruuveeju, ir galvaa gan izmeeri, gan TS parametri ...... bet es jau arii tikai --urbinu degunu  ::

----------


## edmundz

iedzeriet indi. Topiks bija pavisam cits. Ja akurāt gribas ēteru piesārņot, ir citas vietas, kur to darīt.

----------


## kaspich

Edmund, gribi, es Tev atklaashu nosleepumu, kaapeec izjuka Taviem 20cm piekare?
1. taapeec, ka supis bija vienaa tilpumaa ar Taviem 8'' pirtaljokiem;
2. taapeec, ka pirtaljoki tika mociiti ar nenormaalu gaajienu.

jebkuraa gadijaa - 30+ gados lepoties ar paaris finieru sasistu kasti peec razhotaaja raseejuma.. veciit, fail  :: 

p.s. man NEVIENS skaljrunis nav izjucis/nokaarusies piekare
p.p.s. cik es zinu, skaljrunjus mera collas, un Tevis nosauktais [50cm] izmeers atbilst 21''+.. liidz ar to.. nuu..neliela kjumiite gadiijaas  ::

----------


## edmundz

> Edmund, gribi, es Tev atklaashu nosleepumu, kaapeec izjuka Taviem 20cm piekare?
> 1. taapeec, ka supis bija vienaa tilpumaa ar Taviem 8'' pirtaljokiem;
> 2. taapeec, ka pirtaljoki tika mociiti ar nenormaalu gaajienu.
> 
> jebkuraa gadijaa - 30+ gados lepoties ar paaris finieru sasistu kasti peec razhotaaja raseejuma.. veciit, fail 
> 
> p.s. man NEVIENS skaljrunis nav izjucis/nokaarusies piekare
> p.p.s. cik es zinu, skaljrunjus mera collas, un Tevis nosauktais [50cm] izmeers atbilst 21''+.. liidz ar to.. nuu..neliela kjumiite gadiijaas


 Draudziņ, Tu laikam tiešām esi kautkāds neiznēsāts... Lai noslēgtu šo tēmu:
*)nav ne jausmas, par kādiem "pirtaļokiem" Tu runā, bet vienā tilpumā bija tikai woofers. Par izjukšanu, ja nu akurāt netici, ka membrānas piekare var izjukt, īpaši Tev (ar cerību, ka Tava veselība tamdēļ uzlabosies) varu sameklēt tos skaļruņus un nofotografēt.
*)Dēl provokācijas no  dīvainu lietotāju puses tika publicēts darba procesa foto. Neviens te ne ar ko nelepojas. Savulaik vajadzēja kasti wooferim, no pieejamiem materiāliem tā tika arī izgatavota. Priekš pirmā un vienīgā izstrādājuma, pietiekoši akurāta un labi skanoša.
*)droši vien, ka Tev ir taisnība par mērīšanu collās, Tu taču esi speciālists. Es, savukārt tāds neesmu, tapēc ticība man neaizliedz collas pārvērst centimetros (šinī gadījumā 30cm) [Lasām rūpīgāk - iepriekš jau minēju, ka neuzmanības dēļ kļūdaini uzrakstīju 50cm, nevis 30 cm kā ir patiesība].

Ar novēlējumu, lai Tev uzlabotos veselība, kā arī sociālās iemaņas,
AC

----------


## kaspich

joptv....
Tu iemeti subu bagaazniekaa. pareizi?
8'' basiniecinji [sauc kaa gribi] - plauktaa, freeairaa.
paraizi?
taatad - subs un 8'' ir VIENAA tilpumaa.
subs demolee[ja] aara Tavus 8''


cilveek, pirms kaut ko smirdi pretii, iemaacies internetu  ::

----------


## edmundz

> joptv....
> Tu iemeti subu bagaazniekaa. pareizi?
> 8'' basiniecinji [sauc kaa gribi] - plauktaa, freeairaa.
> paraizi?
> taatad - subs un 8'' ir VIENAA tilpumaa.
> subs demolee[ja] aara Tavus 8''
> 
> 
> cilveek, pirms kaut ko smirdi pretii, iemaacies internetu


 Ja runa ir par tēmu tad nē, tas bija Touring (wagon) tipa auto, kuram aizmugurē bija tikai subis. Freeair aizmugures palodzē bija iepriekšējam auto, kas bija sedans. bez subja. Un pat tā teorētiski, ja būtu tā, kā Tu saki - vienā tilpumā (bagažniekā) ir subis un skļruņi, ir diezgan grūti iedomāties, kā var sabojāt 20cm skaļruņus, kuriem pašiem ir pietiekoši stingra membrāna līdz tādai pakāpei, lai tie izjuktu. 
Un vispār, labāk slēdzam šo off topic.

----------


## kaspich

> joptv....
> Tu iemeti subu bagaazniekaa. pareizi?
> 8'' basiniecinji [sauc kaa gribi] - plauktaa, freeairaa.
> paraizi?
> taatad - subs un 8'' ir VIENAA tilpumaa.
> subs demolee[ja] aara Tavus 8''
> 
> 
> cilveek, pirms kaut ko smirdi pretii, iemaacies internetu 
> ...


 kaapeec sleedzam? ja esi paarliecinaats, jeb vnk intereseejies par teemu - shii buutu lieliska iespeeja izveerst diskusiju - kapeec izjuka piekare?
man NEVIENAM sklajrunim piekare nav izjukusi [atvainojos par atkaartoshanos]. kaapeec izjuuk? deelj neadekvata gaajiena.  ::

----------


## edmundz

> joptv....
> Tu iemeti subu bagaazniekaa. pareizi?
> 8'' basiniecinji [sauc kaa gribi] - plauktaa, freeairaa.
> paraizi?
> taatad - subs un 8'' ir VIENAA tilpumaa.
> subs demolee[ja] aara Tavus 8''
> 
> 
> cilveek, pirms kaut ko smirdi pretii, iemaacies internetu 
> ...


 Nezinu, neesmu speciālists. Vizuāli izskatījās (cik atceros), ka vietām amortizatora materiāls ir saules un karstuma dēļ kļuvis neizturīgs dēļ kā arī mehāniski izdilis (iedilušas rievas), kur tad arī tas materiāls sadalījās. Ja interesē, varu nofotografēt kā tas izskatās.

----------


## kaadzis

kaspich ko tu cepies? saule saēda skaļruņus( daudzu gadu laikā) un miers, viss! visiem labāk!

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich ko tu cepies? saule saēda skaļruņus( daudzu gadu laikā) un miers, viss! visiem labāk!


 
saule nav vainiiga. vainiigs ir lietotaajs. bet, ja nevienu [vinju pashu ieskaitot] neintresee, tad var turpinaat dziit suudu par gumijas piekareem un rakjeshu dzineejiem :P

----------


## kaadzis

da nejau tur tā sāls, vnk nu kāda jēga tev te strīdēties? tev nešķiet, ka tavs laiks ir daudz vērtīgāks kautkur citur nevis šajā topikā kur runā par gumijas piekarēm un citiem pasaku tēliem? takš aizmirsti viņu!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> da nejau tur tā sāls, vnk nu kāda jēga tev te strīdēties? tev nešķiet, ka tavs laiks ir daudz vērtīgāks kautkur citur nevis šajā topikā kur runā par gumijas piekarēm un citiem pasaku tēliem? takš aizmirsti viņu!


 da nee, zin kaa - manu shausmigo raksturu neviens/a nespeej paciest. pat gejs no manis iisti labs nesanaak.. pat, piebraucot pie prostituutas Rumbulaa ar  20 LVL banknoti rokaa, vinja beeg lamaadamaas.. nu, ko lai es citu daru, kaa ne kaadam te chakareeju smadzenes..  ::

----------


## kaadzis

::  labi teikts!  ::

----------


## edmundz

> kaspich ko tu cepies? saule saēda skaļruņus( daudzu gadu laikā) un miers, viss! visiem labāk!
> 
> 
>  
> saule nav vainiiga. vainiigs ir lietotaajs. bet, ja nevienu [vinju pashu ieskaitot] neintresee, tad var turpinaat dziit suudu par gumijas piekareem un rakjeshu dzineejiem :P


 Te ir tas nelaimīgais vecuma piemeklētais skaļrunis. gribētos saprast, kur "vainīgs ir lietotājs".

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Bilde visu izsaka - tā piekare nav no gumijas. Tas ir figviņzin kāds sūda materiāls, kas ilgi nedzīvo un saule ir tikai tā sabrukšanu veicinošs faktors. Redzēju - nāburgs taisās nest uz mistkasti sovjetu 10MAS-1 "tumbiņas". Intereses pēc paskatījos - 8" kompresijas wūfers (pirmais padomijā!), Berdskij radiozavod, 1974. gads, rūsas pēdas uz magnētiskās ķēdes, cinkojums praktiski izbeidzies. Bet gumijas piekare - kā vakar no rūpnīcas. _Vot_, tā vajag uztaisīt - dļa sovestskovo čeloveka!   ::

----------


## edmundz

Labdien! procesā parādījās jautājums par subwoofera izeju. Pieļauju, ka jautājums infantils, bet labak tomēr pajautāsu un tad darīšu...
Paldies arī visiem par ieteikumiem!
Rezultātā esmu ticis pie Canton Ergo 602.
http://gadgets.softpedia.com/gadgets/Te ... -2929.html
Jau esošā mikrosistēmiņa skan nesalīdzinami labāk par oriģinālo malku, sevišķi uz pusjaudu, apmēram. Biju jau nobriedis uz šeit ieteiktajām Focal 706V, bet kautkā paklausoties nepārliecinaja. Detaļas, protams, ļoti izteiktas, bet ar savām zemnieka ausīm nespēju novērtēt, kā viņas pa manai gaumei skanēs, ja varēju paklausīties tikai uz tiem Unisona smalkajiem verķiem.
Jautājums par resīveri... 
Noskatītais modelis:
http://europe.yamaha.com/en/products/au ... mode=model
Plusi: daudz labu atsauksmju.
Faktiski, tieši pirms pasūtīšanas, konstatēju, ka Yamahai ir iznācis jauns lētais modelis:
http://europe.yamaha.com/en/products/au ... r-s300__g/
Plusi: jaunais dizains, subwoofer out un dokstacijas spraudnis (pie kā var pieslēgt arī bluetooth uztverēju straumēšanai). Tā kā atsauksmes par to bluetooth moduli nebija diezko labas, tad atmetam to, ka mazsvarīgu. 
Mīnusi: pilnīgi jauns modelis, līdz ar to, nekādu testu, tikai 1 atsauksme pa visu netu (sūdīga)...
Kā ir ar subwoofera izeju? Uz šobrīdi man tas nebūtu vajadzīgs, bet pieļauju, ka kādreiz varētu noderēt... Vai ir iespējams sakarīgā veidā pieslēgt aktīvo wooferi, ja nav sub-izejas? Vai nesarežģīt dzīvi un uzreiz pirkt ar sub-out?
Paldies jau iepriekš!

----------


## Slowmo

Nevajadzētu būt nekādām problēmām pieslēgt subu pat tad, ja nav tam speciāli paredzētas izejas. Kaut kādas lineārās izejas jau pastiprinātājam būs vienmēr. Vajag tikai subu ar iebūvēto "low pass" filtru, bet arī tam vajadzētu lielākajā daļā aktīvo subu būt. Tik nezinu, vai tāds pastiprinātājs ļausies nofiltrēt zemās frekvences uz skaļruņiem, jo korekti būtu to joslu, kas uz subu padota, no skaļruņiem noņemt nost.

Bet vispār - ja ir labi skaļruņi, subs nav nepieciešams. Man "florstandi" dod tādu basu, ka maz neliekas. Subs vairāk domāts, ja ir maziņi skaļruņi, kuri nespēj zemo galu atskaņot, nu un, protams, arī filmām, kur ir speciāls celiņš subam. Tik tur jau daudzkanālu resīveru vajag.

----------


## ansius

manuprāt pirkt modernu resīveri vērts ir tikai divu iemeslu dēļ.
1) digitālās ieejas
2) vismaz 5.1 sistēmu var kustināt

savādāk nu i nafig, korekti uzcelts chipamp skanēs labāk nekā 90% nopērkamo reīveru, kam visticamāks iekšā ir D klase... atvainojiet par skepsi, bet pirkt dārgas lietas ja visu dzird tikai tava ticība, nevis trenētas ausis. Un arī, piem. bija man iespēja strādāt studijā uz JBL 5.1 sistēmas (http://www2.jblpro.com/catalog/general/ ... Id=7&MID=5 5x8" + 1x12") kas korekti noregulēta u.t.t. un zini pie kāda secinājuma nonācu... es nemaz tik labu sistēmu mājās negribu, jo varēju piesieties pie U2 mixiem un gļukiem kas palikuši ierakstos. vienā gabalā var dzirdēt kā aizcērtas durvis. nu paldies, ok dzirdēt var visu, bet vai tad var baudīt? Mana izpratne - laba skaņa = pareiza skaņa (studijas monitori), bet ne pārāk laba priekš vienkāršas baudīšanas. karoč mājās var Genelec likt  ::  savējie sapratīs.

un vēl, tie JBL monitori tiek darbināti ar chipampiem, kas man bija pārsteigums, pameklējiet shēmas, netā var dabūt un brīvi piekļūt.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich ko tu cepies? saule saēda skaļruņus( daudzu gadu laikā) un miers, viss! visiem labāk!
> 
> 
>  
> saule nav vainiiga. vainiigs ir lietotaajs. bet, ja nevienu [vinju pashu ieskaitot] neintresee, tad var turpinaat dziit suudu par gumijas piekareem un rakjeshu dzineejiem :P
> 
> 
>  Te ir tas nelaimīgais vecuma piemeklētais skaļrunis. gribētos saprast, kur "vainīgs ir lietotājs".


 
es jau meegjinaaju paskaidrot - nenormaals difuzora gaajiens. tas, ko es redzu - piekare ir izjukusi tieshi vietaa, kur ir vislielaakaa dfomaacija, staigaajot difuzoram.
kaapeec - to jau mineeju: kopeejs tilpums ar subu, nav HPF, noteikti nebija hermeetiski pariezi ieinstaleeti [vel vairaak samazinaajaas slodze difuzoram] u.c. lietas.

----------


## Friidis

Kaspich k-gs, varbūt ne tik kategoriski un viennozīmīgi?
Tas, ko ES redzu- piekare izjukusi nevis vienmērigi pa riņķi, bet pārsvarā vienā pusē. Ja būtu "lietošanas pārslodze", tam notikt vajadzētu vienmērīgi (IMHO).
Tas, ka tikai vienā pusē- liecina, ka viens no bojāejas faktoriem varētu būt arī stiprāka saules iedarbība (ja skaļrunis stāvējis sedana "plauktā" pie aizm.loga).
Nu bet protams- tikai IMHO... ::

----------


## kaspich

jaa, var but saule. bet, mani kretinee absoluuti nejedzoshi lietotaaji, kam visaas ligaas visi citi vainiigi.
ja useris buutu korekti lietojis tos skaljrunjus, tad buutu skaidrs. shobriid.. 
es vinjam meegjianaju aktualizeet jautaajumu par difuzora gaajienu, par suba izvietojumu.. bet - jeegas nekaadas  ::

----------


## JDat

Papildinot kaspichu.

Nesen atnesa JBL SRX728S subu uz profilaksi.
YES, viens skaļrunis pļarkst! Skatamies! Sāpe pēc būtības ir līdziga šitam, tikai.. Piekarē savādāka gofra. Ieplīsis ari no vienas malas. Subs ta nav samopals. Visas aizdomas uz clippingu, nevis ražotāja brāķi. Atgādinu: ieplīsis tikai vienā malā. NAv aizgājis pa pa riņļi. Ja būtu turpinājuši, tad aizietu tālāk līdz nonāktu pie pilna apļa.

Tas tā FYI.

----------


## edmundz

> jaa, var but saule. bet, mani kretinee absoluuti nejedzoshi lietotaaji, kam visaas ligaas visi citi vainiigi.
> ja useris buutu korekti lietojis tos skaljrunjus, tad buutu skaidrs. shobriid.. 
> es vinjam meegjianaju aktualizeet jautaajumu par difuzora gaajienu, par suba izvietojumu.. bet - jeegas nekaadas


 Jūzeris korekti lietoja, normāli klausījās, nepārslogojot; jau tika pastāstīts, ka subja izvietojums (jo tuvumā nebija) un difuzora gājiens ir pilnīgi ņepričom (Šinī gadījumā). 
bet nu labi, zb. 
Tika izveidots topiks, lai lūgtu padomu konkrētas lietas - par resīveri, skandām un tagad arī sub-out. Finālā atbildes par tēmu ir 20% (Paldies par ieteikumiem), stāstīšana, cik citi ir lieli kretīni - 80%. Jā, atzīstu, ka neko no elektronikas nejēdzu un tas nav mans lauciņš, lai padziļināti interesētos, bet ir tak lietas par ko pat nespeciālistam ir nojēga. Tak ir redzams, ka materiāls ir sapuvis un sadalās, nafig par to pērties un stāstīt, ka tā nevar būt ::  smieklīgi diezgan, teiksim tā. 
Ja jau cien Kaspichs ir speciālists, mož var palūgt arī viņa viedokli (apskaidrot nejēgas) vai pie vajadzības var (sakarīgi) pieslēgt aktīvo subi ja nav sub-out izejas?

----------


## kaspich

Edmund, Tu esi skaists un/vai seksiigs? ceru, ka jaa. jo gudrs Tu neesi :P
par subu sleegshanu - pie kaada kvalificeetaaka meistara.  ::

----------


## JDat

> par subu sleegshanu - pie kaada kvalificeetaaka meistara.


 Es jau ne ko... Neesmu kvalificēts meistars, bet nu nākas stundu skaidrot kā un ko pieslēgt. Mēdz gadīties ka jāieskaidro svarīgas un elementāras lietas tādiem auniem (ne jau forumiešiem, bet dzīvē dundukiem), ka palieku nervozs un viegli aizkaitināms. Tā ka pie manis nekonsultējieties.  ::

----------


## kaspich

masn pavisam vienkaarshais skats:
ja nav sub out, tad taadas [izejas] ir jaauztaisa. ja tie 20 LVL skjiet dargi - nav ko i sapnjot..
skanjas instaleeshanas kjeedee subs ir PEEDEEJAA lieta.

saakumaa ir mashiinas grabonju noveershana un skanjas izolaacija [kaut min apjomaa], tad ir koncepts: fronts kaa minimums.
kad ir fronts, tad biezhi vien arii subu nevajag [ir seviskji, ja kaadi 8'' midbasi ir].

----------

